# Filter media for Eheim 3 Pro-e



## htjunkie (Jul 20, 2012)

Got this Eheim filter for my little 20G tank, so far it has the following media:

Foam pad - came with filter
EHFI Mech Filter Media - 2L
EHFI Substrat Pro - 2L

Filter comes with 4 baskets and so far Mech Filter fills up 1 basket at the very bottom, Substrat Pro fills up 2 baskets. I hope I have the backets placed in the right order? I have one basket empty at this point which is at the top of the filter just below the foam pads. I was told to fill up the empty basket with more Substrat Pro, is this okay or I should put something else in it?

Water looks crystal clear in the tank and it's super quiet filter. At the moment, I have the filter media from my old HOB filter in the empty basket. Tank was cycled before I changed to this new canister filter, and water test results look good so far with:

Ammonia - 0
Nitrite - 0
NitrAte - 10~15

Much appreciate your advise.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

If I were you I would keep the old media from your previous filter in there for a month.

Not sure what model of the Eheim Pro-e you have but here are some pictures of what the media should look like. Hope this helps.
--
Paul

Model 2074









Model 2076









Model 2078


----------



## htjunkie (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks Paul, it's the 2076 model. After looking at the pic I realized I only have 3 baskets in the filter 

What got me confused is I needed 2L of Ehfimech to fill one basket, yet 1L of Substrate Pro will do one basket. It's been 2 weeks now, I'll get another box of Substrate Pro in few weeks to fill the last basket.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

or use scrubbies for the first media.


----------

